# LI, NY - LI,NY Fisher 8' HD MM2 plow



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Fisher 8' HD Minute Mount 2 snow plow 3 plug in great shape, works great, always serviced. "PLOW ONLY NO TRUCK SIDES" $2600 OBO


















TACH]


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Bump any interest?


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Sale pending. Thank you


----------

